# What's up with Dundjinni?!!



## rogerkernsmith (Aug 21, 2010)

I purchased the software and a couple art packs several weeks ago.  After receiving the license info via email, I was unable to download the product from their site.  A search of the forums revealed I was not the only one having this problem.  I contacted the company via email explaining my problem.  About a week later I received a terse email asking if it would be okay to ship it out on disk.  That was about a month ago.  No disks have arrived and now they are not returning emails.  Additionally their online store and forums are "closed."  Anyone have an inside scoop on this mess?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds strange to me.... 

Found this: Dundjinni Forums... | RPGMapShare.com


----------



## heruca (Aug 21, 2010)

The Dundjinni website is moving to a new server. With any luck, you'll be able to download your files without a hitch once the new server is up and running, so there won't be a need for shipping a CD-ROM.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 21, 2010)

heruca said:


> The Dundjinni website is moving to a new server. With any luck, you'll be able to download your files without a hitch once the new server is up and running, so there won't be a need for shipping a CD-ROM.




Two weeks is a long time for a server move....


----------



## Mercutio01 (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree. And about three times as long as estimated.


----------



## rogerkernsmith (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone.  I am getting a bit nervous about getting screwed out of $100 dollars, but I like the product and would like to support a "little guy" company.  I'll keep an eye on their site.

Still no response from them via email.


----------



## Plissken (Aug 23, 2010)

Rogerkernsmith, I have the latest setup file for the 1.07 version of Dundjinni. Tell me what art packs you have and if I have them I can also send them to you. Do you have a cd-key for the download version?

And yes, 2 weeks certainly is a long time for website migration. There's alot of data on the forums, with all the images people have been uploading over 7 years though, so maybe it should take that long? I don't know anything about website migration so I can't say much but as a consumer it's kind of annoying to not have access to all that great community made material.


----------



## Kzach (Aug 23, 2010)

Isn't the company itself a dead entity? I'm surprised they're still selling the product online at all.


----------



## Totte (Aug 24, 2010)

Kzach said:


> Isn't the company itself a dead entity? I'm surprised they're still selling the product online at all.




Fluid sold Dundjinni some years back, but it still a living company AFAIK.
I really hope the migration will come to an end soon, and that it wasn't too much problems and costs involved so the entire project stops.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 31, 2010)

Plissken said:


> And yes, 2 weeks certainly is a long time for website migration. There's alot of data on the forums, with all the images people have been uploading over 7 years though, so maybe it should take that long? I don't know anything about website migration so I can't say much but as a consumer it's kind of annoying to not have access to all that great community made material.



It's abnormally long, to be sure. That being said, it's hardly a huge company with a lot of backups and resources, so it's possible that the you-know-what hit the fan when they were trying to migrate everything and it's tough to fix.


----------



## Bael (Sep 7, 2010)

I have had this software for several years, including many of the expanded art packs.  WoW kind of took over my life, and I only recently started getting back into the table top thing.  I have my outline, and my NPC lists made, so I headed to the computer to begin creating the maps.  After installing the software, I discovered that it was not working properly.  No textures at all, just bland colors.  I went to the Dundjinni website, and no forums.  I have no idea what I need to do to get this to work, and I am not very familiar with CC3 or any of the others out there.

If anyone knows anything about how to fix this, please help me out.  Or, if anyone happens to know of a mapping program similar to Dundjinni in function, that would be great too.


Bael


----------



## heruca (Sep 7, 2010)

The Dundjinni forums and Store are back online as of today. Yay!

Bael, this is a fairly common problem, particularly with Windows Vista and Windows 7 users. Now that the forums are available again, check out the FAQ for DJ v1.0.7. If you are running an older version of DJ, update it.

I think if you temporarily disable UAC (User Account Control) while re-installing DJ, and install to a directory other than "Program Files", your art will appear OK.


----------



## Alan Shutko (Sep 8, 2010)

Good news!  The forums are back.  When I tried, the store still appeared to be empty, though.


----------

